# Mexico City on Election Day



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi, can anyone advise, please? We're visiting the City from July 1st to 6th and have booked hotels on and near Zocalo. Might we have problems because of Election Day? Have any who actually live there got any thoughts?

If it's not a good idea, then can you advise on another area to stay in near attractions, bars etc? 

Thanks.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

"If it's not a good idea, then can you advise on another area to stay in near attractions, bars etc? ""

I doubt bars will be open Sunday July 1st.................


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha was thinking more of blocked roads, crowds, demos etc. If that will be our only problem, we can cope: for a day!
Thanks


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> "If it's not a good idea, then can you advise on another area to stay in near attractions, bars etc? ""
> 
> I doubt bars will be open Sunday July 1st.................


To further clarify Chicois’ comment for the sake of the OP, Mexico has a “dry law” (La ley seca) which prohibits the sale of alcohol starting 24 hrs before Election Day through Election Day. So no alcohol for sale starting at midnight Friday night until midnight Sunday night.


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Apparently there was trouble in Reforma and Zocalo areas after the last election. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Every time is different and in Mexico you never know what will happen but things usually work out so no point worrying about it.
Stay in another part of town is you think you may be inconvenienced.


----------

